# herbal tea water for benefits



## rawforlife00 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey dog lovers
After watching some youtube videos and other websites from credible DMV. Some advocate making a light tea base water, meaning just adding a couple of fresh leaves to the water, let soak and just let them use that as drinking water. I was wondering does anyone have any experience on this subject. I was amazed and thought I should ask here since there are alot of people who have first hand experience in alternatives. This is just keeping my dog maintained and healthy, my dogs have been eating raw for 3 years and give about a huge big diverse of food. I do the standard Raw diet but as an added bonus ill add supplements tumeric, garlic, essiential oils. so one could say I use a barf routine, but like i said thats all for added to their regular standard raw diet
I did do research on what fresh leaves were benficial but i am worried about some issues.
1) I do not want to added to many fresh leaves in water to cause toxicity. 
2) what is benefical that i could always implement for basic immune health and longevity.

I wish I could name the DMV and her book (which i never bought nor did she mention the exact recipe of tea water she used) so I do apologize for that. if anyone could answer, that would be great!!


Cheers fellow dog lovers!


----------

